# Where, what, how, do you lock/unlcok the gas door??



## 96GSR (Apr 12, 2004)

I just got my 98 M3 today and am trying to to figure everything out. The little pin that is supposed to go into the gas door isn't locking so I am just trying to figure out how you lock it and unlock it.

The manual mentions nothing about this (except how to open it if the electrical system is bad).

If mine isn't already locked does that mean it is bad? When does it lock and how do you unlock it once you get it locked?

TIA


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

It locks and unlocks with the central locking. Close the driver door and lock the car (either with the key or keyless)- the gas door should be locked. Open the doors and the gas door will unlock.

If it isn't working that way you have a faulty lock plunger.


----------

